# Sizing a powerhead for a sponge filter



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

What size powerhead should I use on a sponge filter for a 45 gallon tank? 

I don't want a huge flow, and the smallest powerhead I have easy access to is about 126 GPH. Would that work on a sponge filter in a 42 gallon planted tank? I don't want too much flow, just enough to add supplemental filtration capacity and break up any surface scum while not messing up my floating plants. I can always add a spraybar on the outlet if needed, but I don't know how to "size" the powerhead.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

All of my sponge filters are run by air pumps. I don't use a powerhead for my sponge filters and haven't had any problems with using the air pumps to run them.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Depends on the size of the sponge. 


Considering you can "aim" the powerhead in any direction I think you would be fine finding a good direction for the flow.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

BarbH said:


> All of my sponge filters are run by air pumps. I don't use a powerhead for my sponge filters and haven't had any problems with using the air pumps to run them.


I have one run by air pump now, but want something quieter...
I figured just about any power head would pull more water through a sponge filter than an air-driven system.



Strand said:


> Depends on the size of the sponge.
> Considering you can "aim" the powerhead in any direction I think you would be fine finding a good direction for the flow.


I'm looking at one of the hydro-sponge filters (regular or "pro", depends on whats in stock). Probably the one sized for a 40 gallon, or perhaps 2x the 20g size stacked to make a smaller diameter footprint in the tank.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

DKRST said:


> I have one run by air pump now, but want something quieter...
> I figured just about any power head would pull more water through a sponge filter than an air-driven system.
> 
> 
> ...


Might look at Aquaclear #20 powerhead. Has tapered riser stem to fit most lift tubes on sponge filter's or UG filter riser tubes, and also has adjustable flow.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

A lot of powerheads arent built for sucking in, more of pushing through, if you wanted to do this i woul recomend you have it so that you push the water through the filter or else your pump will wear out much faster.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Have used powerhead's for some time with Hydro sponge filter's in tanks holding loaches and plecos (Thanks Pasfur).
Clean the sponges each week by squeezing them out in old aquarium water and there are few issues with performance of powerhead's.
I simply bought extra sponges and rotate them out each week, but they are not only form of filtration.
If they and sponge filter are only filtration,then cleaning as described will prevent wear and tear on powerhead.Proper size powerhead is also important.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

1077 said:


> ...If they and sponge filter are only filtration,then cleaning as described will prevent wear and tear on powerhead. Proper size powerhead is also important.


Any powerhead GPH/LPH or hydrosponge size recommendations? Tank measures as a "short" 40 breeder (32" vs 36 of the standard 40B).

Good idea on the extra sponges.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

DKRST said:


> Any powerhead GPH/LPH or hydrosponge size recommendations? Tank measures as a "short" 40 breeder (32" vs 36 of the standard 40B).
> 
> Good idea on the extra sponges.


Hydro pro III sponge is rated up to 40 gallons.
Aquaclear 20 is rated at 125 GPh and with adjustable flow,,could be just about right.
Should mention that for some folks,,these are not very pleasing from aesthetic standpoint but your call.
For surface movement,(scum?) I might use the hang on the side bracket that should come with powerhead.
Might call or enquire to be sure.
Koralia makes a nice powerhead that attaches to glass via magnet, and I use one of these in planted tank for it does not take up floor space in the tank


----------

